
Cyclist Deaths in New York City: Accident or Crime? - clorenzo
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/21/nyregion/bike-deaths-nyc.html
======
nmc
> Umar Baig barreled through a red light at a terrifying speed and T-boned an
> S.U.V., sending it flying across the street into José Alzorriz, a
> cyclist,(...) killing him instantly.

> Mr. Baig, 18, has not been charged.

> Running a red light alone is almost never considered reckless driving, even
> though in Mr. Alzorriz’s case, it had fatal consequences.

Not being a US resident, this is unbelievable to me. Is this only NY or all
states?

Compare with France:

\- A person who kills someone while driving a car is automatically charged
with involuntary manslaughter: the killing implies the driver's recklessness

\- The penalty for involuntary manslaughter is up to three years in prison; if
the driver was willingly reckless (for instance, deliberately ran a red
light), the penalty is upgraded to five years

\- The only way to exoneration is proving that the victim was blatantly
reckless themself or suicidal: if someone jumps right in front of your moving
car, for instance

~~~
nmc
Article was updated:

> Mr. Baig, 18, was arrested on Wednesday and charged with manslaughter.

